# FTP "path" clarification



## scooby_steve (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All,

I've noticed that in some FTP programs they've got a FTP server name field as well as a path field. I would assume that if put in "ftp://ip_address" it should just display the folder that i have nominated as my ftp root directory. So what goes in the path field?? Does it have to be sub-folder of the nominated folder used for the root directory? If i was to put something in the "path" field such as \\pcname\folder\subfolder, would this take me to a different start directory than that of the one i've nominated as the root directory??

Any help would be great. Thank you.

kind Regards,

Steve


----------



## Daredeval756 (Dec 11, 2006)

get an FTP program like FileZilla they make it easy for yo to explore all contents of an FTP with ease.


----------



## scooby_steve (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply but i'm still stuck. I'll try to clarify it a little bit more on what i'm trying to resolve.

My scenario is that i've got a multi-function device that is capable of scanning back to an FTP site. I have put in the ip address of the FTP server in the "Server Name" field of the MFD. However there is also a "Path" field below the "Server name" field. So the problem is, i'm a little confused on what can go in this "Path" field. Is this "path" field meant to specifiy a sub-folder of the root directory? or could it mean that i can specify a totally different location to that of the root directory.

Eg. If i nominate c:\inetpub\ftproot as the ftp root directory, i'm thinking that if i was to go "ftp://ip_address" it will display the contents of folder "ftproot".However, if i also put "\\hostname\ftpshared\ftpfolder" in the "Path" field, does this mean that if i was to scan back to the ftp site, it will store the file in "\\hostname\ftpshared\folder" as opposed to the ftp root folder of "c:\inetpub\ftproot"?

Any help would be great. thanks


----------



## Daredeval756 (Dec 11, 2006)

If the default login folder is c:\inetpub\ftproot then when connecting to it all you need t odo is enter ftp://Ip_address or if you are using a client ip_address and then you can navigate by clicking the desired links etc....


----------

